
Android Q will include more ways for carriers to SIM lock your phone - peterwwillis
https://9to5google.com/2019/01/21/android-q-carriers-sim-lock/
======
beezischillin
Hopefully this means support for a better unlocking mechanism, too.

When I wanted to unlock my iPhone, I was able to go to my carrier's website,
pay a small fee and have it be unlocked over-the-air. I wanted to do a similar
thing to a Galaxy S6 Edge that I got from them before selling it and I was
notified by their site that I will have to physically take it to a store to
have it unlocked there. I did that and all they did was come up with loads of
surcharges and BS hoops to jump through -- essentially saying that getting
that phone unlocked would cost me like 6-8x as much as the iPhone for made-up
reasons.

------
londons_explore
Everyone should know that _these restrictions are applied on the first boot
with an internet connection_ , and after application aren't easy to remove
even if you root the phone and install a different rom.

The simple solution is _never let the phone contact the internet or the phone
network with the default ROM_.

------
loki48845995
Is it possible that a rouge app can takeover and add a sim-lock, which can be
bypassed?

